# P.Regailis I HOLD!



## Wonnetz (Jan 31, 2010)

I HELD DIS P.REGALIS






if u cant c da image den go to my gallery to c i dont kno how to post da picture gooodly


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh ok


----------



## Ariel (Jan 31, 2010)

I wish there was a 'shake head' emoticon.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Jan 31, 2010)

Ariel said:


> I wish there was a 'shake head' emoticon.


Or at least a face palm.  I guess :wall: will have to do.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 31, 2010)

PrimalTaunt said:


> Or at least a face palm.  I guess :wall: will have to do.


Guess so...


----------



## Hobo (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't make a habit of it, or you'll most likely end up posting something in the bite reports forum!

Anyway, here, I'll post your picture for you!


----------



## Redneck (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I figure this.. If I am going to be dumb enough to hold MY P. regalis.. I am atleast going to get a clear picture of it.. But since I believe my self a bit smarter.. I wont be holding any of my P. regalis...

Cant wait for the bite report!


----------



## Shell (Jan 31, 2010)

PrimalTaunt said:


> Or at least a face palm.  I guess :wall: will have to do.


Facepalm was my initial reaction also

 *sigh*


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 31, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Cant wait for the bite report!


Ditto that.

:wall:


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 31, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Well I figure this.. If I am going to be dumb enough to hold MY P. regalis.. I am atleast going to get a clear picture of it.. But since I believe my self a bit smarter.. I wont be holding any of my P. regalis...
> 
> Cant wait for the bite report!


Took the words right out of my mouth. lol


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jan 31, 2010)

Mine's bigger.


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 1, 2010)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Mine's bigger.


bigger what?


----------



## Redneck (Feb 1, 2010)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Mine's bigger.


Well atleast you got a CLEAR picture!! LoL!


----------



## Wonnetz (Feb 1, 2010)

Its hard to get a clear picture and this is not my P.regalis. I can't say who's it is. So what it will grow!


----------



## Wonnetz (Feb 1, 2010)

How'd you post a picture by the way?


----------



## ErikWestblom (Feb 1, 2010)

Wonnetz, aren't you the guy who got a striata as a first T and then lost it? You really know how to make an entrance :wall:


----------



## Wonnetz (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes but technicly i didn't lose. The person i let them keep it with lost it. It was underground all along. I think it blended in or was under.


----------



## pinktoe23 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wonnetz said:


> Yes but technicly i didn't lose. The person i let them keep it with lost it. It was underground all along. I think it blended in or was under.


Uh, no. The spider is yours so whatever happens with it is YOUR responsibility. 

Also is this picture really yours? Why is it dated 2007? ; /


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 1, 2010)

I really can Not make heads or tails of this thread :?
first, he duhzent know how 'post da picture gooodly '
second, its not his and then he lost 'it' and picture dated 2007 after all
and last  
Kyle has sumthing bigger but he didnt say what
Man, this thread is real puzzle


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol Anastasia! :}


----------



## Jilly1337 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey, Marty!!  Doc Brown just sent a message from 2007.  He wants his Delorean back!!


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 1, 2010)

So...lemme try and wrap my head around this..

 He got his first T, a P.striata (I remember that post) and then lost it (Don't remember that post so now I have a new thread to read to kill time. DIE TIME!) and now I guess he posted a blurry P.regalis pic that he's holding and it's dated 2007? So....is it a friend's regalis he's handling or did he forget his "first T" was a striata?

 I feel confused...or am I just dumb right now..:?


----------



## Wonnetz (Feb 1, 2010)

It is mine REALLY. My camera was messed up and i restarted it and just never put the date in REALLY.


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 1, 2010)

Wonnetz said:


> It is mine REALLY. My camera was messed up and i restarted it and just never put the date in REALLY.


Just go away.  You don't take any advice, you kill your pets, you lose your pets.....the only worthwhile thing you have to offer is a bite report so we can all laugh at your deserved misfortune.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 1, 2010)

Well his other thread made it to page 5 before it got locked. Let's see how many pages this one takes.

I'm just going to echo what everyone else has said: if you are actually serious about this hobby and not just here to frustrate everyone, then maybe you should start out with something a bit simpler: G. rosea or B. albopilosum perhaps. You know, something bigger that moves slowly and is hard to lose. And if you are indeed here to troll and frustrate everyone with your juvenile posts and horrid grammar/spelling, then I would take JFBs advice and just go away.

Cass


----------



## Redneck (Feb 1, 2010)

Wonnetz said:


> Its hard to get a clear picture and *this is not my P.regalis*. I can't say who's it is. So what it will grow!





Wonnetz said:


> *It is mine REALLY.* My camera was messed up and i restarted it and just never put the date in REALLY.


Would you make up your mind!! Is it your P. regalis? Is it not your P. regalis? Since you cant tell us whos it is! I bet it aint yours..

I wanna say it first!!! TROLL!!!!


----------



## Wonnetz (Feb 1, 2010)

The pciture was mine but the regalis wasn't.Understand now?I was talkn bout pic


----------



## Smitty78 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wonnetz said:


> The pciture was mine but the regalis wasn't.Understand now?I was talkn bout pic


Will you do something to get in trouble, and grounded from the computer already please?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Feb 1, 2010)

So wait...


You mean Santa isn't real?












































what about the easter bunny?





















*******k


----------



## Wonnetz (Feb 1, 2010)

Spyder wat are you talking about?

I dont get groundings!!


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the regalis may be his brother's who is also a member to these boards...? I took it in they both have a P.regalis, P.striata and possibly an H.gigas...


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 1, 2010)

Wonnetz said:


> I dont get groundings!!


See, that's the problem right there.

Guys, stop feeding the troll. :}


----------



## Mister Internet (Feb 2, 2010)

It looks like a dead carcass with the legs pulled out to look more realistic... check out the positions of some of those legs/palps.  Something doesn't look right to me.... of course the whole picture doesn't look right because it's blurry and it sucks, but still.


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 2, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> of course the whole picture doesn't look right because it's blurry and it sucks, but still.



hahaha


----------

